# looking for help identifying shower diverter valve brand



## redhill (May 29, 2010)

any help would be appreciated

Dave


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks like kohler.
Possiblly this: http://www.kohlerserviceparts.kohle...b9&SearchedString=30437&PageNum=0&PageSize=12

Also look at page 8 of this pdf:
http://alfanoplumbingparts.com/pdf/DiverterCatalogItoP.pdf


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

redhill said:


> any help would be appreciated
> 
> Dave


So would an intro . . .


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I looked through my Alfano plumbing stem catalog. Not able to match your diverter stem. If you contact Alfanoplumbingparts.com 1-877-900-6510 maybe they can help.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh that's an easy one...
Any Plumbing Professional would probably know that answer...

Say how about an Intro?:whistling2:


----------

